# Sciforum Pakistan



## aftabac (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi
there is first internet based discussion forum for the young Pakistani scientists and Dcotors. the Purpose of the fourm is to reduce the communication gap beteen young researchers and Doctors and also to keep them uptodate with modern knowledge.
i hope all the Pakistani Reseaerchers and Doctors will find it informative.
The requirment to join the forum is at least 14 years of education and the last 4 years in life sciences.
Registration is free for everyone from Pakistan.
the link of the fourm is
Home Page

please do join it if you want to seek knowledge and share your knowledge

best regards:happy: 
aftab ahmad


----------

